# what does amr pay?



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello. I'm thinking about applying as a medic for amr down in the san diego area. Does anyone have any idea what they pay down there? I'm trying to decide whether or not it would be worth the relocation.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Not enough.





Plus, they split it into 12hr/24hr pay.


----------



## U2623 (Apr 29, 2009)

*AMR Pay*

Is AMR medical authority down there? I know in Ventura County (AMR is med authority there) they pay big bucks for medics. A medic just came to LA Co FD and took a massive pay cut to do so, however LA Co FD medics earn quite a bit already.


----------



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

U2623 said:


> Is AMR medical authority down there? I know in Ventura County (AMR is med authority there) they pay big bucks for medics. A medic just came to LA Co FD and took a massive pay cut to do so, however LA Co FD medics earn quite a bit already.



As far as I know based on my research, San Diego has its own EMS system and AMR works for areas surrounding the city (ie national city, la mesa, etc.)


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 29, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> Hello. I'm thinking about applying as a medic for amr down in the san diego area. Does anyone have any idea what they pay down there? I'm trying to decide whether or not it would be worth the relocation.



No idea on AMR SDs pay rate.  But, DW, are you an EMT Student still?


----------



## exodus (Apr 29, 2009)

And AMR is no longer hiring here in SD. They haven't been in a while.


----------



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> No idea on AMR SDs pay rate.  But, DW, are you an EMT Student still?



Yes I am, I'm almost done. I plan on working as an EMT for a year and then going to paramedic school. Since they don't hire private paramedics where I live and I don't want to join the fire dept, I am thinking about relocating. Hopefully in the next couple of years I'll be where I want to be. I'm just in the process of planning what I want to do and looking at potential options. Nothing is certain yet.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> Since they don't hire private paramedics where I live and I don't want to join the fire dept,


Orange County?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> Hello. I'm thinking about applying as a medic for amr down in the san diego area. Does anyone have any idea what they pay down there? I'm trying to decide whether or not it would be worth the relocation.



In 2006 the AMR division I worked for in Northern California was (according to the union) the second highest paying Ambulance Porvider in CA.  EMT's started at 13.36/hr with a 4% increase annually and a 0.50$ cost of living raise every 4 years.  So if there was once company in CA that piad more you can always hope it will be the one you go to... or get into Fast Food and make some real money!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 29, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> Hello. I'm thinking about applying as a medic for amr down in the san diego area. Does anyone have any idea what they pay down there?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


>


*
That much!!! Cool.  Sure beats what most places pay...*


----------



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Orange County?



yup....u got it


----------



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *
> That much!!! Cool.  Sure beats what most places pay...*



hahaha!!! that made me laugh


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> yup....u got it



In that case you could always try getting on with a company in Los Angeles County depending on where in OC you live. Try to start/stop work at a time when you won't have to deal with rush hour and it shouldn't be too bad. The best advice, unfortunately, is to get the heck out of So. Cal. Wonderful area, really bad EMS system.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^^^^

I couldn't agree more. Best Idea is to get outta here. I'm only staying long enough to get into and through medic school. Then i'm off to somewhere else... like Tx or Va... where its a lot cheaper to live!!


----------



## DWemt28 (Apr 29, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> In that case you could always try getting on with a company in Los Angeles County depending on where in OC you live. Try to start/stop work at a time when you won't have to deal with rush hour and it shouldn't be too bad. The best advice, unfortunately, is to get the heck out of So. Cal. Wonderful area, really bad EMS system.



yup......totally agree with you on that one


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> In that case you could always try getting on with a company in Los Angeles County depending on where in OC you live. Try to start/stop work at a time when you won't have to deal with rush hour and it shouldn't be too bad. The best advice, unfortunately, is to get the heck out of So. Cal. Wonderful area, really bad EMS system.



I agree, mostly.


Except for being the Land of Johnny and Roy, LA county isn't that bad to work for  (again, no private medics unless you want to be IFT, but as an EMT it's alright, sorta).  AND, it looks like (I said LOOKS LIKE, it's not official, or unofficial, or anything) AMR LA is looking to start hiring again soon.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 30, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Best Idea is to get outta here. I'm only staying long enough to get into and through medic school. Then i'm off to somewhere else... like Tx or Va... where its a lot cheaper to live!!


Actually, the best idea is to get outta there before paramedic school.  The schools in California are not well respected.  They are, unfortunately, rooted in an antiquated, sub-standard state system.  When you go to a more progressive state, you're going to be in for some serious culture shock.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Actually, the best idea is to get outta there before paramedic school.  The schools in California are not well respected.  They are, unfortunately, rooted in an antiquated, sub-standard state system.  When you go to a more progressive state, you're going to be in for some serious culture shock.



BLUNT... but true...  but happy cows do come from California.  -_-


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> BLUNT... but true...  but happy cows do come from California.  -_-


And dancing grapes too!  :lol:


----------

